# Desaturations and apnea



## stargirlll

My lo born at 30 weeks and now 34, keeps having desaturations. He never had any for 3 weeks and now has them all the time. He also keeps having to get oxygen as he has apneaic episodes, which again he never had before. 

I'm wondering if it's normal for this suddenly to start when he didn't have any before? Also, around what gestation is this likely to stop?


----------



## kerry m

Hi I'm not much help but didn't want to read and run,my lo had the odd desats early on but nothing major.Hope your lo settles soon.xx


----------



## 25weeker

Hi

Could he have an infection brewing?

My lo didn't stop desatting until she was about 38 weeks gestation. 

Hopefully he is just a little tired and will have his energy back soon

Xx


----------



## pink.crazy

Is it since he has started feeding? I only ask as this is how my LO was, he'd be suck,suck,suck,suck.........desat...breathe,breathe,breathe!! He also needed oxygen a few times. They stopped his caffeine at 34wks and took his apnea monitor off at 35 weeks.. in just that week he'd improved loads and although he still had moments, they told me to take notice of his colour/breathing etc as he wouldn't be monitored forever.. when they were happy , he came home (35+5) x


----------



## stargirlll

They don't know what's causing it, but definitely not an infection and not related to feeding. Possibly due to a heart murmr...just diagnosed today.


----------



## dainti2001

Like the other mums said, its either something brewing (which you ruled out) or he is tired, sometimes they just forget. My LO pulls the cpap off her nose or desats if we stop talking to her, as soon as we start cooing at her, her oxygen level went back up. It could be a few things but don't be afraid to ask the doctors to explore what it may be, if they aren't worried then maybe its nothing to worry about. I know its disheartening to see but we have to accept that it happens.


----------

